# You know you've been cubing for too long when... REBORN?



## Seanliu (Dec 27, 2014)

Post your ideas here! I'll check this site out regularly to see if anything else has been updated. 

thanks!

-Seanliu

[IMPORTANT]: I have the page up, with entries being added! please email me your suggestions provided in my sig!

URL:

www.cubetopia.net 

(click the "You Know You've Been Cubing for too Long when..." Button)

(YKYBCFTL)


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2014)

What do you mean by "remake"? Copy paste this?



Edit said:


> Reason: Accidentally changed the 'no' to cheesecake when I was trying to prank whoever used this iPad



lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you start asking random people "What are your PBs and what are your mains?"
You know you've been cubing for too long when you get your first sub-0 average of 5. (Doesn't make any sense)
You know you've been cubing for too long when you get your house painted to look like a cube.
You know you've been cubing for too long when you'd rather get to go to a competition than get $100000.
You know you've been cubing for too long when you can tell the difference between two of the same cube set up the exact same way.
You know you've been cubing for too long when you see everything you do as an algorithm. (Algorithm to get shoes on: DrSlStRStLSU)


----------



## Carbon (Dec 27, 2014)

you know you've been cubing for too long when you flip your orange cat over expecting to find a red centerpiece


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you see F2L as an acronym for an organization and go crazy. (that's happened before lol)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 27, 2014)

you know you've been cubing too long when you can't picture just a solid cube... well you can but it is a 1x1 rubik's cube.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you have 4000+ posts...


----------



## Randomno (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you have 4000+ posts...



You know you've been cubing too long when you've made over 700 posts in a few months.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when leaving a cube scrambled makes you naseous.


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you search for unsolved cubes at the shopping mall and solve them.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you you've been cubing too long when you refuse to let the good times roll.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you you've been cubing too long when you doodle pictures of cubes when you're bored in lectures.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 27, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when everyone knows you as "the Rubik's cube guy"


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2014)

Agree with all of them. You know youve been cubing too long when every time you see a slow cuber getting attention, you have to embarass them with an out of nowhere sub 10 single even though I was barely averaging sub 15 (2 months ago)


----------



## nalralz (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you have carpel tunnel. (Just kidding)
You know you've been cubing for too long when you forgot how to teach someone the beginners method.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 28, 2014)

nalralz said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you have carpel tunnel. (Just kidding)
> You know you've been cubing for too long when you forgot how to teach someone the beginners method.


 So true! I forgot all the ll algs that are stupid and you need to repeat like 10 times to actually get something done...


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when all your Christmas presents were cubes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you have to dream of a certain scramble on a rubik's cube and solve it in your mind to go to sleep.


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when your favorite weapon is a pyraminx.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you have several cube related injuries.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 28, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when your favorite weapon is a pyraminx.



My favorite weapon is the DianSheng Blade cube.  
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=756334e4-b5d3-4992-8521-93dce16252dd


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you know about the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 28, 2014)

you know you've been cubing too long when you find FII's in the bottom of your sock drawer with 4x PCMS columns solved on it


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you have been cubing too long when you post something on this thread


----------



## Seanliu (Dec 28, 2014)

Ill give one myself:

You know you've been cubing too long when you start doing BLD in your sleep
You know you've been cubing too long when you start practising BLD OH so you can cube in your pocket
You know you've been cubing too long when all you do is try to stalk Feliks Zemdegs/Mats Valk


----------



## tx789 (Dec 28, 2014)

You know when you've been cubing too long when you reference speedcubing events most cubers weren't around for.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you stop caring about how long you've been cubing.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when there's a cube right in front of you as you read this


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you've seen Feliks brake most of the world records


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you have been cubing for too long when if you see a rubiks you immediately start solving it and scrambling it over and over again.


----------



## goodatthis (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you have a sudden urge to correct the technical aspects of certain "you know you've been cubing too long" posts. (in other words, getting irked by nubs)


also, You know you've been cubing too long when you accidentally refer to any competitive events as "competitions" (i.e. debate competitions, cross country competitions, track competitions)


----------



## confusedcuber (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when your fingers hurt.
You know you've been cubing too long when you've been cubing a long time.


----------



## goodatthis (Dec 29, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when your fingers hurt.
> You know you've been cubing too long when you've been cubing a long time.


You know you've been cubing too long when that's all you could come up with. (just kidding of course)


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you someone walks up to you and they know a guy who can solve it in like 4 seconds


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you've seen Feliks brake most of the world records



Hahaha! I like your signature!


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you remember when this forum used to be decent.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 29, 2014)

Owen said:


> Hahaha! I like your signature!



Thanks!


----------



## Smiles (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you know 3 ways to solve every PLL case and you don't know why you even know those extra algs... :/


----------



## Chrizz (Dec 29, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> you know you've been cubing too long when you can't picture just a solid cube... well you can but it is a 1x1 rubik's cube.


Yep


theROUXbiksCube said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when leaving a cube scrambled makes you naseous.


Yep 


nalralz said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you forgot how to teach someone the beginners method.


Yeah, I taught someone CFOP as his first method, it worked though.


Aussie said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you have to dream of a certain scramble on a rubik's cube and solve it in your mind to go to sleep.


Yeah 


Leo123 said:


> You know you have been cubing for too long when if you see a rubiks you immediately start solving it and scrambling it over and over again.


Yep


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 29, 2014)

Owen said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you remember when this forum used to be decent.



What's that mean?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you cry when people turn your cube with the whole of their hand.
That is, if you let them anywhere near it.

You know you've been cubing too long when everyone around you has informed you that they used to take the stickers off and put them back on again.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you need a solved cube for something, so you grab a cube and solve it but instinctively scramble it again. Repeat 2-3 times.


----------



## Seanliu (Dec 29, 2014)

THANK YOU GUYS! KEEP POSTING IN THIS THREAD! SITE IS:

www.cubetopia.net

UPDATES IF YOU UPDATE THIS PAGE


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you have been cubing too long when you have the rubiks app on every device you own


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you need a solved cube for something, so you grab a cube and solve it but instinctively scramble it again. Repeat 2-3 times.



Haha, that happens when I try to teach other people to solve the cube.

I'd reach for another cube to demonstrate a certain case, but scramble instead. I'd solve it, but then sometimes I'd accidentally scramble it again.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when all of your passwords are LL algorithms


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when everyone knows you as "the Rubik's cube guy"



ha ha that's me


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when all of your passwords are LL algorithms




hahahaha actually my password is a PLL alg


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 30, 2014)

> You know you've been cubing too long when you need a solved cube for something, so you grab a cube and solve it but instinctively scramble it again. Repeat 2-3 times.



YES.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when you need the cube that Feliks has.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too long when the only cube you don't have is a Rubik's brand.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 31, 2014)

josh42732 said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you need the cube that Feliks has.



I disagree


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I disagree



I agree with your disagreement


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long if you own every brand of 3x3 on the market including the C4Y DIY.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when your dog's name is Guri so nickname him Guhong


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you feel offended when anyone tries to spell Rubik's "rubix".


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Dec 31, 2014)

You know when you have been cubing too long when the videos you watch are 80% related to cubing


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 31, 2014)

Lonely Parrot said:


> You know when you have been cubing too long when the videos you watch are 80% related to cubing



Make that 100% for me. No one cares about music videos lol.


----------



## Seanliu (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks guys! Keep adding! Meanwhile I will be adding these entries... 

Tomorrow. It's Half past 2 here in Taiwan. *Yawn* 


Happy New year!


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I agree with your disagreement


I agree with your agreement of his disagreement.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> I agree with your agreement of his disagreement.



I agree with your agreement of his agreement of his disagreement.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 31, 2014)

You know you've been cubing for too long when Feliks and Mats aren't your favorite cubers.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 1, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for to long when you are counting the days until your next cube competition rather then the upcoming popular holiday.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when:

"Try to guess what cube I just popped"
"Uhhhhhhh... SS 6x6?"

AKA you pop your SS 6x6 too much


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I agree with your agreement of his agreement of his disagreement.



I agree with your agreement of his agreement with his agreement of his agreement with his disagreement.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 1, 2015)

^ over-kill much?

You know you've been cubing too long, when you know more about it than your degree..


----------



## Note (Jan 1, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you stop thinking of 3x3 as a math problem. .-.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I agree with your agreement of his agreement with his agreement of his agreement with his disagreement.



Uhh... yeah what you said.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 1, 2015)

*You Know You've Been Cubing For Too Long When... IDEA THREAD*

you know you've been cubing too long when you lookahead everything...


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 1, 2015)

When someone says U2, you immediately think of a cube instead of the band.


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

tomatotrucks said:


> When someone says U2, you immediately think of a cube instead of the band.


Or the 4BLD method


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Or the 4BLD method



it's not just 4BLD though, it's bigBLD centers overall


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

Username said:


> it's not just 4BLD though, it's bigBLD centers overall


True, true...


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you are asked.... _cat is to dog as white is too..._ and you answer "yellow".


----------



## Troublemaker (Jan 2, 2015)

You know you have been cubing too long when you say "a 4x4 is a cube, not a car."


----------



## Koenaj (Jan 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you recognize OLL patterns in random 3x3 grids.


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 2, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Ill give one myself:
> You know you've been cubing too long when you start practising BLD OH so you can cube in your pocket



I do that in class!

You know you've been cubing too long when you "borrow" a friend's store-bought Rubik's Cube they bought because they wanted to be as fast as you but then you end up lubing, tensioning, and breaking in the thing and keeping it for a week. (I did that)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2015)

Koenaj said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you recognize OLL patterns in random 3x3 grids.



Yes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you have tried to teach a beginner F2L and they say "It's easy!" and do F2 L on their cube.

Yes this has happened to me.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 2, 2015)

When you don't recognize the names of most of the people posting in this thread.


----------



## Trzx299 (Jan 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you want to grab a cube out of a non-cuber's hands and solve it.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2015)

at the 80 mark! Keep going!


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 4, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you start spelling people's names instead of "Felix", "Feliks".
You know you've been cubing for too long when you start calling people named "Mat", "Mats"


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you are asked.... _cat is to dog as white is too..._ and you answer "yellow".


LOL, that's my favourite.

You know you've been cubing too long when someone tells you.


----------



## dan41 (Jan 8, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long...:
* when you subscribe to speedsolving forum just to post a few more of these "You know you've been cubing too long..."
* when you want to lube your noob friend's crappy cube.
* when the traffic light's green and yellow should be replaced because they are not square.
* when the traffic light turns red and you can't wait to do that A perm as soon as you will have put them in the back.
* when you buy a 42mm because it is easier to carry in your jeans.
* when youtube ONLY suggests cubing videos.
* when you feel you cannot scramble randomly anymore, without going a minute at it
* when you unusually look at the cube while doing the PLL and are convinced you messed it up but it turns all right
* when you can undo a whole failed algo because you figured where you screwed up.

* when everything is wrong around you and you feel you could fix everything with an E perm.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 8, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you know why Frank Morris beats Chuck Norris every time.


----------



## michaelcmelton (Jan 8, 2015)

STOCKY7 said:


> ^ over-kill much?
> 
> You know you've been cubing too long, when you know more about it than your degree..



True Story. Business Degree? What's that?


----------



## Note (Jan 10, 2015)

Trzx299 said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you want to grab a cube out of a non-cuber's hands and solve it.



Yess.. all the time.. XD Especially when they run into an easy OLL or PLL for 3x3..


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 17, 2015)

Note said:


> Yess.. all the time.. XD Especially when they run into an easy OLL or PLL for 3x3..



Exactly. Seriously, somebody got a easy T OLL (Sexy-Sledge) and he FRUR'U'F'd it.... ;(


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Exactly. Seriously, somebody got a easy T OLL (Sexy-Sledge) and he FRUR'U'F'd it.... ;(


What's even worse is when they get the F sexy F' OLL but from a y2, and they start doing F sexy F'... I tell them not to and do a U2 before, and then after OLL they start using sune to permute edges... :fp


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> What's even worse is when they get the F sexy F' OLL but from a y2, and they start doing F sexy F'... I tell them not to and do a U2 before, and then after OLL they start using sune to permute edges... :fp



And also the pain when I see my friends get a ZBLL/OLS/random case I know. I sometimes pry the cube out of their hands and do the alg lol.
I try not to though.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> And also the pain when I see my friends get a ZBLL/OLS/random case I know. I sometimes pry the cube out of their hands and do the alg lol.
> I try not to though.


Thank god I don't know ZBLL. Also, the pain when my friend gets H-Perm (One of the only algs I can sub 1), and they do A-Perm twice.

Updated page. go to my website to see your suggestions!


----------



## dan41 (Jan 17, 2015)

To OLL-ostracizing subthread guys, it's getting old real fast. Remember you were beginners too; so you are basically laughing at yourselves as you were a while ago.

Perhaps instead of face-palming, you should offer help to beginners and let them be excited about discovering new easy ways to solve.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

dan41 said:


> To OLL-ostracizing subthread guys, it's getting old real fast. Remember you were beginners too; so you are basically laughing at yourselves as you were a while ago.
> 
> Perhaps instead of face-palming, you should offer help to beginners and let them be excited about discovering new easy ways to solve.


'Here I'll teach you 2 look OLL!'
Aaaaand he's lost. And he doesn't want to Memorise 7 algorithms.


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Jan 17, 2015)

When people and friends start saying random chinese names for your cubes. My friend once called my Weilong V2 a Moyu Weilong Chingchong Tingtong


----------



## dan41 (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 'Here I'll teach you 2 look OLL!'
> Aaaaand he's lost. And he doesn't want to Memorise 7 algorithms.



LOL

The phrase you should use with a student: "it is feasible with effort & strategy".
Never say it easy nor hard, and ensure the strategy (among others) is suitable for the student (that's your role).

Here, I would not teach sequences of letters... I would switch strategy and show the moves: visual & execution learning. Especially for OLL's short sequences, it is much easier to remember. Have them do it 3 or 6 times in a row. One sequence at a time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

maytagcuber34 said:


> lol a* not and


edit your post please?


dan41 said:


> LOL
> 
> The phrase you should use with a student: "it is feasible with effort & strategy".
> Never say it easy nor hard, and ensure the strategy (among others) is suitable for the student (that's your role).
> ...


It's very hard to teach someone who is (pretty much) mentally handicapped in spatial visualisation. I'm not even kidding. My friend has got some condition. But he'll get there someday I believe.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jan 25, 2015)

When you can't stand seeing an unsolved cube


----------



## minstorm340 (Feb 5, 2015)

When you take a break from cubing, but accidently pick up a 5x5 and don't realize until the 3rd solve


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 7, 2015)

Alright. Updated.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 'Here I'll teach you 2 look OLL!'
> Aaaaand he's lost. And he doesn't want to Memorise 7 algorithms.



"Wanna learn F2L now?"

"Bye."



T_T Happens to all my family. The conversation above was me and my sister, who is 8. Maybe my other friends might be better. How do people not get F2L? Next, time, just to torture them, I will tell them ZBLL is absolutely necessary and tell them to learn that. Or maybe ZBF2L.


----------



## nalralz (Feb 7, 2015)

You know when you've been cubing too long when you want to get a Diansheng 3x3 for 4 dollars.


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 7, 2015)

you know you've been cubing for too long when you're wrists and fingers are the strongest part of your body


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 8, 2015)

TopazRuby said:


> you know you've been cubing for too long when you're wrists and fingers are the strongest part of your body




Lol. But what about feet solving? Aha.


----------



## dannah (Feb 8, 2015)

when you watch a friend doing a really long F2L algorithm and you know how to do it ten times faster and also PLL and OLL,


----------



## deKassu (Feb 8, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when your mother asks you to leave the house and get a job

;-;


----------



## martinss (Mar 9, 2015)

You know when you've been cubing too long when you think Lapidaria margaretae look like a broken white cube. (It's a flower : see https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/23/e8/0d/23e80d598cce70435427007ceaf176fe.jpg)


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 15, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when cubes are the main characters in your dreams


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2015)

you know you've been cubing to long when someone says 2 by 4 you think of a 2x2x4 and not a piece of wood.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 25, 2015)

You've know you've been cubing too long when all the tabs on the toolbar of your computer are cubing-related


----------



## TopazRuby (Mar 25, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> someone says 2 by 4 you think of a 2x2x4 and not a piece of wood.



and if you're a cuber working in construction, like me, it makes for some confusing situations...


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

You know you have been cubing too long when you do time in your head based on the cube it would take you to solve. 

For example tying a shoe. Eh that's about a 3x3+2x2...

haha


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you feel offended when anyone tries to spell Rubik's "rubix".



I had a teacher write it as "Rubic'x" I don't even see how she would've thought that.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 22, 2015)

- You know you've been cubing too long when you have a cube next to this as you are reading
- You know you've been cubing too long when you can't feel your fingers
- You know you've been cubing too long when your friends get worried that one time you forget to bring a cube with you


----------



## Oatch (Apr 22, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when 'teaching' someone how to solve a 3x3 consists of you doing a crappy example solve.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 29, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when...
- parity appears in your nightmares.
- you start a cube club at your school.
- you have a Youtube account dedicated to cubing.
- you have solved a cube underwater.
- the name "Feliks" triggers the thought "Feliks Zemdegs" (and not "Felix the Cat").


----------



## Myachii (Apr 29, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when the Speedsolving forums is set as your Chrome homepage.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 29, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you are still cubing while recovering from wrist injury


----------



## King Mike (Apr 29, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I had a teacher write it as "Rubic'x" I don't even see how she would've thought that.


I had a substitute hand out a RUBRIC for a project and she said..."Why would they name it after a Rubik's cube?" (Not noticing the "r")


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 30, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> - You know you've been cubing too long when you have a cube next to this as you are reading
> - You know you've been cubing too long when you can't feel your fingers
> - You know you've been cubing too long when your friends get worried that one time you forget to bring a cube with you



Yes to #3!!!


----------



## SpeedSkewber (May 1, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when: You call someone an idiot for thinking a 4x4 is a car


----------



## molarmanful (May 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you cube one-handed while eating breakfast, lunch, and dinner at the same time.


----------



## CubeCow (May 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you attempt a OH BLD FMC Underwater 5x5 mirrorblock challenge.


----------



## obelisk477 (May 2, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you cube one-handed while eating breakfast, lunch, and dinner at the same time.



You eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner all at the same time?


----------



## jamessorsona (May 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when everyone knows you as "that guy who can solve it really fast"
You know you've been cubing too long when you lost count how many you were solving
You know you've been cubing too long when you scramble it and didn't know that you solved it already


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> You eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner all at the same time?



Ah, English. What a lovely language.


----------



## ipreferitsolved (May 2, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when...
> - parity appears in your nightmares.
> - you start a cube club at your school.
> - you have a Youtube account dedicated to cubing.
> ...



Credit to this post: When you spell "Felix" like "Feliks" for Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

When the first Feliks/felix/felicks you've ever heard of is the Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 2, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you see this thread and go "wtf again?"


----------



## King Mike (May 2, 2015)

You know when you've been cubing too long, when you get pissed off when someone is solving with beginner method, because its so slow.


----------



## ipreferitsolved (May 2, 2015)

When you solve one handed BLD while eating a BLT


----------



## Suzuha (May 3, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when everyone gets worried when you didn't bring your Rubik's cube


----------



## Hssandwich (May 3, 2015)

When you accidently say OLL instead of oh well


----------



## WeegeeVenom (May 17, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you automatically slam your hands down when done solving as if you're timing


----------



## Seanliu (May 17, 2015)

That is #134 Updated. Check out cubetopia.net to see your funny memes!


----------



## Phinagin (May 20, 2015)

You know you have been cubing too long when every time you load a new tab on your browser you have to do a solve.


----------



## SenorJuan (May 20, 2015)

.....when you think your USB memory stick is just too plain, and you decide to re-package it to look like a 3 x 1 x 1 'cube'. [yes, they are actually available.... but mine is going to be 'half-height']


----------



## kschiew (May 20, 2015)

Totally me right now. Have been doing OH solves for 4 consecutive days...


----------



## molarmanful (May 21, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when... 
- you learn to play the piano just to get faster at cubing.
- you can teach people to solve the cube during class.
- your finals papers have something to do with Rubik's Cubes.


----------



## WeegeeVenom (May 23, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when...
-You are more excited for getting that new cube than summer coming up
-You feel sorry for leaving your old knockoff cube as you went to a competitions and got your PR's from it
-You get an average of 50 sec and everyone is congratulating you and you just sit there like "It's not good enough...." And it ruins your whole day.


----------



## Aussie (May 27, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you normally say "OMG-Permutation!!" rather than than just "OMG!"


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

you know youve been cubing too long when you feel the need to take a picture of this (below) and post it on this thread.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 7, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you've taught more then 10 people how to solve the rubik's cube using a beginner's CFOP method you made up.
You know you've been cubing too long when you've taught an 11 year old F2L and he understands it.
You know you've been cubing too long when a friend buys a rubik's cube you automatically freak out because you know they bought a crappy rubik's brand.
You know you've been cubing too long when a friend literally just surprised you with a micro cube after posting on this thread.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you think random people are well-known cubers even if you are in the completely wrong part of the world.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 3, 2015)

*You know you have been cubing too much when...*

I saw this random website about "You know you have been cubing too long when.." and saw a lot of good and funny endings. This thread is about coming up with any endings, feel free to be original and create one yourself. I am really bad at explaining things, so sorry if I didn't make enough sense when typing this thread.

My personal favorite (I didn't come up with it): You know you have been cubing too much when you have nightmares about parity.

Thanks NeilH, I was stupid and didn't search up my thread.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 4, 2015)

You've been cubing for too long when you are on the speedsolving forum more than facebook


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 4, 2015)

...when you want to kill a small animal whenever someone says something like "I used to peel the stickers off, and put then back in the right places."
...when you care about Skewb Diamond UWR.
...when you have a Dino Cube.
...when you have to remind yourself not to say Feliks Kjellberg, Feliks Baumgartner and Feliks the Cat.
...when you hear the words center, edge and corner and instantly think of cubes.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ...when you hear the words center, edge and corner and instantly think of cubes.



center, edge *OR* corner


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> You've been cubing for too long when you are on the speedsolving forum more than facebook



I don't even have facebook so therefore I am inherently cubing too long...


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 4, 2015)

You know you have been cubing to long when your version of forplay is the sexy move.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 4, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> You know you have been cubing to long when your version of forplay is the sexy move.



LOL. Good job with that


----------



## camcuber (Sep 4, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when the Type-A DIY Kit was newly released LOL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 8, 2015)

When you have debates on what is considered world class or fast


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 8, 2015)

when you dedicate a large portion of your life to learning a large alg set like ZBLL


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Oct 3, 2015)

When you read this list and think "That's a good idea!"


----------



## Seanliu (Oct 18, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> When you read this list and think "That's a good idea!"




How many have you tried?


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you set a world record.


----------



## Seanliu (Oct 18, 2015)

The page's char count is at 2.847K :O

Keep going guys! I'll check back frequently, and I'll see if I can come up with my own ones.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 18, 2015)

You know you have been cubing too long when you think Feliks is the common way to spell Felix.


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 18, 2015)

You know you have been cubing to long when you go to a store and see a scrambled cube in the packaging and ask an employee if you can solve it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 18, 2015)

You know you have been cubing too long when you want to call someone called Felix Faz.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 18, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when you ask for a DSLR camera as your only birthday gift just for better cubing videos...


----------



## rj (Oct 18, 2015)

DELToS said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you ask for a DSLR camera as your only birthday gift just for better cubing videos...



THIS!!!!


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 19, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you have been following this and many other threads daily, and have realized that you actually do do these things. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 20, 2015)

you know you've been cubing too long when you get so mad at a person that does 2 look OLL for a case that you know


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 21, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for too long when you hear "clock" and think of the puzzle rather than the object that keeps track of time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 21, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> You know you've been cubing for too long when you hear "clock" and think of the puzzle rather than the object that keeps track of time.



This one probably only happens for people who actually do clock


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> This one probably only happens for people who actually do clock


The problem is I don't do clock xD (I don't even own one) 
It still happens to me a lot...

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 21, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> The problem is I don't do clock xD (I don't even own one)
> It still happens to me a lot...
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk



lol that's funny it never happens to me


----------



## biscuit (Oct 21, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol that's funny it never happens to me



I've had it happen to me a couple of times.


----------



## DOcuber (Nov 9, 2015)

You know you've been cubing for a while when the most difficult decision in the morning is what rubik's cubes to bring to school.
You know you've been cubing for a while when you cried when your siblings scrambled your collection of over 100 puzzles.
You know you've been cubing for a while when you have an original plastic zanchi.
You know you've been cubing for a while when feliks zemdegs isnt your favorite cuber.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 9, 2015)

DOcuber said:


> You know you've been cubing for a while when the most difficult decision in the morning is what rubik's cubes to bring to school.
> You know you've been cubing for a while when you cried when your siblings scrambled your collection of over 100 puzzles.
> You know you've been cubing for a while when you have an original plastic zanchi.
> You know you've been cubing for a while when feliks zemdegs isnt your favorite cuber.


The first one DDDD: so tru
The problem is my class is really chaotic so I never bring more than 2 [emoji14]


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

DOcuber said:


> You know you've been cubing for a while when the most difficult decision in the morning is what rubik's cubes to bring to school.


I bring all of them because that's how I roll.

You know you've been cubing too long when...
You have an "UWR" that no one cares about (COUGHCOUGHskewbdiamondCOUGHCOUGH)
You've cubed in a talent show.
You've eaten something based off of a cube.
You have a suitcase just for cubes.
People know you as "The Rubik's Cube Guy".
You've infected one of your family members with cubing.
I've done all of these, so I guess that says something about me.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 10, 2015)

You know you've been cubing too long when...
You have a Rubik's Cube birthday cake.
You create a small business to selling your old puzzles, just to get money to buy new cubes.
You bring a cube everywhere. Literally everywhere.
You have a room in your house just for cubing.
You attempt to learn full ZBLL when you don't even know full OLL, and aren't even sub-20.
You successfully learn full ZBLL.
You learn (or try to learn) full EG on 2x2.
You try to learn full OLL in one day.
You create a completely original puzzle.
You run a cube shop as a full-time job.
You can't sleep unless all your cubes are solved.
You have bought a MoYu 13x13 with your own money.
When you send companies professional emails saying that they misspelled Rubik's as "rubix"
You solved a cube in front of a store employee after they ask if you can "do it".
You learn every method for every puzzle.
You're willing to sit in a car for 6 hours to go to a competition.
You try to direct people who ask "what's the secret" to a YouTube tutorial.
You have a YouTube cubing channel, and make videos regularly.
You buy a professional DSLR just for making your cubing videos higher quality.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 10, 2015)

DELToS said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when...
> .
> You attempt to learn full ZBLL when you don't even know full OLL



This could be the name of my autobiography.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> This could be the name of my autobiography.



not a bad thing by any means, simply just different routes taken


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 10, 2015)

DELToS said:


> You try to learn full OLL in one day.



That was a fun day.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 10, 2015)

DELToS said:


> You're willing to sit in a car for 6 hours to go to a competition.


I went on a 9 hour train trip to go to a comp [emoji14]


----------



## DOcuber (Nov 10, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> The first one DDDD: so tru
> The problem is my class is really chaotic so I never bring more than 2 [emoji14]



Yeah same here that's what makes choosing in the morning so difficult


----------



## DOcuber (Nov 11, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> you know you've been cubing too long when you get so mad at a person that does 2 look OLL for a case that you know



This happens with my friend who uses beginner method he'll spend 15 extra seconds doing all the edge orientations and corner orientations so he can get the sune (he calls it the fish which makes me want to strangle him)


----------



## rj (Nov 11, 2015)

Fish is correct, technically.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 17, 2015)

when you write a paper for school about the Rubik's Cube

edit: and don't do any research


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

when you set your alarm to ring at 6:54 a.m. instead of 7.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 18, 2015)

When you start to develop methods which no one else seems to understand 

(although that might just be because I'm terrible at explaining things and I think in a very weird way


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 18, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> when you set your alarm to ring at 6:54 a.m. instead of 7.



When you used to eat dinner at 5:55, but now eat dinner at 5:25.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

When you care about unofficial events


----------



## NeilH (Nov 18, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> When you used to eat dinner at 5:55, but now eat dinner at 5:25.



lmaoo


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> When you used to eat dinner at 5:55, but now eat dinner at 5:25.



but what about 5.66?
oh, you eat at 5:66 ofc


----------



## AnthonyCubes (Nov 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> but what about 5.66?
> oh, you eat at 5:66 ofc



When you eat at 5:33 but DNF your meal before leaving the table...


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 22, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> When you used to eat dinner at 5:55, but now eat dinner at 5:25.



When yesterday you made plans to eat at 5:21, then changed your mind back to 5:25, only to realize you want to eat at 5:09, when 45 minutes later you decide to eat at 4.


----------



## Mnts (Nov 22, 2015)

When you study puzzle theory instead of an actual subject.


----------



## Killbox (Mar 13, 2016)

*You know you've been cubing too long when..*

I was sad that the original page got shut down because of spam or something, and non cubing related quotes.

I decided to make one here,where everyone is a cuber.

So some of my replies are:
1) you have nightmares about parity. 
2)Scrambled makes you think of cubes,not eggs
3) You get excited when you hear the word'cube' in maths class,or 'algorithm ' in IT.
4)You can't see red, orange ;blue, green; white,yellow together.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 22, 2016)

You know you've been cubing too long when you see a ZBLL scramble and somehow work out what case it is going to be before you do the scramble  (legit just happened)

Also It wasn't a sune/2GLL lol


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> when you write a paper for school about the Rubik's Cube
> 
> edit: and don't do any research



Did that once it was fun and easy (I did have to do a little research for dates and to cite my sources, but it was mostly stuff I knew, just had to find physical evidence)


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 22, 2016)

You know you've been cubing too long when you cube even on the day of an important exam.


----------



## KamoCubes (Jul 11, 2016)

You know you have been cubing to long when your monitor has burn in of cstimer


----------

